# Carrier Central Air Does Not Cool - pipes ice up = possible Air Handler Problem ?



## Izya001 (Feb 1, 2005)

Central Air Outside Piping Ices Up Quickly. 

Could the problem be very old Air Handler in the Attic ?

I have a reasonably modern Carrier Central Air unit outside of the house.
After I had blown in insulation, it does not cool adequately. I suspect that the blown in insulation in the attic clogged the Air Handler. Also, I have noticed that the piping outside, next to the outside Carrier unit ices up quickly.

The Air Handler in the Attic is about 20 years old. Should I replace it ?

What is the problem ? 

Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sure could be an airflow problem. That's one thing that will ice up your evaporator coil and then the lineset. You really shouldn't run your unit in that condition, since your compressor could do what's called "slugging liquid" and destroy the compressor too. If I had to guess, I'd say that your return ductwork may not be completely sealed, and it sucked in a mess of blown insulation. Depending on the location of the filter, this may have blown insulation matted all over the evaporator coil, nearly blocking all air flow. Two things I'd do... first, check and/or change the air filter. Second, remove the necessary panel on the side of the air handler to examine the condition of the evaporator coil and clean as necessary. If these checks found a clean filter and a clean evaporator coil, the next steps will necessarily involve a trained tech to examine the running system with gauges installed.


----------



## Tomgeer (Nov 20, 2006)

Izya001 said:


> Central Air Outside Piping Ices Up Quickly.
> 
> Could the problem be very old Air Handler in the Attic ?
> 
> ...


You're on the money more than likly. inspect your evap coil and blower wheel as well as your filter for cloging. unless they steped on the like set causing a leak or kinking the line.


----------

